# Just bought a .40 Police Special, would appreciate some info......



## soldat251 (Aug 9, 2012)

I just bought a used Beretta 96D .40 cal. with TRIJ night sights and stainless steel barrel, manufactured in USA in 2003. While info on this model is not hard to find, I can't seem to find a Police Special 96D on the web that has the Bruniton stainless steel barrel that mine has. Stainless is stamped on the top of the barrel. Was this a special issue, or were all Police Specials supplied with a SS barrels? Thanks for helping. -Jim


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bruniton is not a stainless finish, it's black. I would surmise the barrel is perhaps a stainless barrel from Beretta or an after market barrel which replaced the original. Is the slide stainless as well? If not, I would think the barrel was replaced for a stainless by a previous owner. I've just never seen or heard of Beretta manufacturing pistols w/ a Bruniton slide w/ a stainless steel barrel. Only speculation. I own a 92G police special and it's blued.


----------



## soldat251 (Aug 9, 2012)

denner,

The slide is not stainless steel, just bruniton coated black. The top of the barrel reads, "40 S&W STAINLESS" (no other marking) and is coated with a black finish which I assumed was Bruniton. The inside of the barrel is mirror bright and looks like very little wear. If you are right, and the barrel was replaced, then I would consider it a plus to have a good SS barrel. Sure is easy to clean!!


----------



## soldat251 (Aug 9, 2012)

soldat251 said:


> denner,
> 
> The slide is not stainless steel, just bruniton coated black. The top of the barrel reads, "40 S&W STAINLESS" (no other marking) and is coated with a black finish which I assumed was Bruniton. The inside of the barrel is mirror bright and looks like very little wear. If you are right, and the barrel was replaced, then I would consider it a plus to have a good SS barrel. Sure is easy to clean!!


One mystery solved" I found Beretta proof on side of barrel. 'P' inside shield. So I know the barrel is Baretta.


----------



## soldat251 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just an update to my thread: Apparently early Beretta Vertecs came with a blackened stainless steel barrel, steel slide and alloy frame. I found an article on a site called 1911.com 
Beretta Vertec , which reviewed the vertec when it first came out and mentioned the blackened SS barrel. Vertec production started in 2003, my vertec was produced in March of 2003. Beretta must have switched to a regular steel barrel sometime during the production run, 2003-2007) to cut costs. At least that's my interpretation.


----------

